# Excuse my manners...



## jonesjrb (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay I didn't really read everything as I should have but I trying to get up to speed. 

I new to Ironmagazine forum but not new to the wellness, fitness, weight training, bodybuilding industry.

I graduated from UF (Go Gators!) with a B.Sc. in Exercise and Sport Science in 93'. Prior to graduating I spent every waking moment thinking, breathing, and living fitness. I could remember back-in-the-day if the word gym wasn't in your sentence you could count me out. 

Ah those were the days the two hour gym sessions (  ) and the eating every two hours to get that anabolic effect lots of protein and weight gain... now this was before creatine, PH's, and other designer supplements.....

My wall in my college apartment (did I say Go Gators! already? Okay just checking to see if your still with me) was filled with the great one's, remember em: Shawn Ray, Mike Christiansen, Lee Haney, Gary Strydom, Tom Platz, and yes the Govinator and more I can't remember right now... ah those were the days... nothing but class and lifting... AWESOME... 

But after graduating, I dabbled in personal training  for 3 years and starved to death.......   Then I said enough of this and went to work for Prudential for three years before I had had enough of that crap (think about the movie with Tom Hanks, "Joe vs. the Volcano" when he worked for the factory - no worries if you don't know it just IMDB.com it)...

Currently I work for a Higher Ed in FL as a Business Analyst  , analyzing stuff...   Yes, I still work out 3-days a week (a la Arthur Jones, Mike Metzner, and Ellington Darlington style... Google them) it's in my blood and yes as I continued to workout I continued to experiment like the rest of you moving from protein to creatine to designer supplements to PH's etc... 

Stats:
Weight: 220
Height: 5'11
Chest: 46'
Arms: 16'
Waist: 36'
Legs: 26'
Calves: 16'

Okay enough about me...

P.S.: I am selling some supplements (PH) in the Buy, Sell, Trade section (as JONESJRB) please take a look and make me an offer as I am not going to use any of it and I will offer FREE shipping... 

Thanks and best regards.


More about me:
I, hold an MBA with emphasis in entrepreneurism, and I am a Business Analyst at a University, where I develop, documents and improve business processes and requirements in addition to managing projects and deliverables across multiple projects...  

My background includes past experiences with the following companies, in varied positions and professional capacities: Prudential Insurance Company, Website Pros.com and Jacksonville Jaguars (Don't ever work for a professional sports team as they will work you to death and pay you below the market average - well my experience anyways).


----------



## cjm (Sep 19, 2007)

hi jonesjrb.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 19, 2007)

_GO GATORS! 

I have no idea what that means. 

Welcome to IM _


----------



## jonesjrb (Sep 19, 2007)

*Go Gators!*

Check out Gator Football @ GatorZone.com

or 

GatorNation: University of Florida Identity: Gation Nation Campaign

and 

GatorNation Blog: Florida Gator News Blog


----------



## Mista (Sep 19, 2007)

or Gators


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2007)

Do you go to school still?  I just moved to UF.


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to Ironmag bro.

Great intro.Hope to get to know you better.


----------



## jonesjrb (Sep 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Do you go to school still?  I just moved to UF.



I graduated from UF with a B.S. Exercise and Sport Sci in 94'. Since then I have worked in many different industries, occupations, and attained my MBA. However, I am looking into wellness coaching (wellcoach.com) so that I can get back to my love of health and fitness....

Regards,
Jonesjrb


----------



## Arnold (Sep 21, 2007)

jonesjrb welcome to IM!


----------



## bzzebee (Oct 6, 2007)

*Hello*

That's right GOOOO GATORS!!!

Welcome


----------

